# Boat Mechanic Labor Rates



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

my jaw almost hit the floor when the service manager told me their labor rate is $125.00 per hr.. 

they do good work and get us in & out pretty quick but might have to find one a little cheaper... 

I called Meeks Outboards and they are quite a bit cheaper at $95.00 per hr...

if any of you have a good mercury verado mechanic and want to recommend them post up a name & number..


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

The hourly rate is irrelevant. The quality of the technician and service department should be your focus. Example, your $95 guy does the job in 10hrs=$950. The $125 guy does it in 7hrs=$875.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Those are "loaded rates" for a full service marine mechanic service that is dealer authorized with hourly servicemen in uniforms. Independents can be certified trained such as for Verados but not have all that overhead and can work for contract rates that are much lower. I'm from far South Texas and I don't even know if we have one of those high dollar shops down here.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*THATS NOT HOW IT WORKS BEAVER*



beaver said:


> The hourly rate is irrelevant. The quality of the technician and service department should be your focus. Example, your $95 guy does the job in 10hrs=$950. The $125 guy does it in 7hrs=$875.


Most every reputable shop charges by the job, Using a National recognized Labor Time Guide. Example would be Chiltons Labor time guide, Mitchells and or All Data. The Jobs are posted in black and white. Example:To replace a water pump impeller All Data says a Qualified tech can do the job in 1.7 hours. thats what the shop charges you. If the tech replaces it in say 1/2 hour(Because he is an awsome tech) he still gets paid for 1.7 hours of labor. If it takes tech "B" 2.5 hours to change it, he still only gets 1.7 hours. You get what you pay for at most shops. hence the word "Most".
My shop uses All Data. And with repetition, naturally the tech will get better and faster.
And don't ever forget the Factory Trained tech's have a Direct link to the Manufacturer's engineering info, Diagnostics and Technical Assistance people. Not to mention the proper tools that you cannot buy off a Tool truck. There are Thousands of Specialty tools even the best techs in the world Simply do not own. I know my shop has a large room Full of Specialty Essential tools we "The dealer" have to purchase to be an authorized repair facility.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Two Words for Mercury Mechanic*

William Bowden 281-441-7788 Tell him Bruce sent you!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Call me


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Most every reputable shop charges by the job, Using a National recognized Labor Time Guide. Example would be Chiltons Labor time guide, Mitchells and or All Data. The Jobs are posted in black and white. Example:To replace a water pump impeller All Data says a Qualified tech can do the job in 1.7 hours. thats what the shop charges you. If the tech replaces it in say 1/2 hour(Because he is an awsome tech) he still gets paid for 1.7 hours of labor. If it takes tech "B" 2.5 hours to change it, he still only gets 1.7 hours. You get what you pay for at most shops. hence the word "Most".
> My shop uses All Data. And with repetition, naturally the tech will get better and faster.
> And don't ever forget the Factory Trained tech's have a Direct link to the Manufacturer's engineering info, Diagnostics and Technical Assistance people. Not to mention the proper tools that you cannot buy off a Tool truck. There are Thousands of Specialty tools even the best techs in the world Simply do not own. I know my shop has a large room Full of Specialty Essential tools we "The dealer" have to purchase to be an authorized repair facility.


I understand your position, but your summary fails to include the all-important diagnostic time. If each job that comes into a shop is pre-diagnosed and you already know exactly what the job entails, your theory will probably work. But in my experience, most jobs are not so clear-cut. Maybe the customer has a complaint about an engine missing a little at certain RPM's, or maybe there is a vibration in the drivetrain that has to be sniffed out through careful diagnosis. Sure, a flatrate book can tell you "2.5 hours to R&R driveshaft", but that 2.5 hours does not include the time it took you to determine that you needed to R&R the driveshaft.

This is where my point is proven. Your "A" grade tech will likely diagnose the problem faster than your competitor's "B" grade tech, possibly much faster if it's a repetitive type job. This would result in a lower billed number of hours to your customer, which could actually cost him less even if the "A" grade tech charges a higher per-hour labor rate.

This will hold true for most true repair jobs. Your example of just charging pure flat rate is probably more useful for "in and out" types of jobs that do not require extensive diagnosis.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

I would probly chage about that much to work on an boat engine that costs over twenty thousand dollars.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Beaver*

No, that's still not how it works, a diagnostic charge is a Flat rate charge. Diagnosis in a reputable shop is basically a 1 hour charge(to find out what is wrong) which runs anywhere from $90.00 to $140.00. Then they will give you an estimate for the repair. We are talking about Most Reputable shops here.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

For me, I'd rather pay $125 per hour if the shop gets me in and out quickly versus $75 per hour where the boat sits at the shop for a weeks waiting on a repair. There are only a set number of fishing days and missing one due the boat sitting at a repair shop sucks worse than spending the extra bucks, hell I'd even give them a time bonus to put me at the front of the line during the summer.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Or there are those that charge $85 - $125 per hour and your boats there 2-3 weeks wait'n in line to get work'd on too..

Its only money  








​


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Steve over at Meeks. Highly recommended by many and does fantastic work. He is the go to guy for anything Mercury.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

$100 range is pretty standard, as stated above, it's what you get for your money in the end that matters.

pay cheap, your stuff breaks out deep, then where are you now ?


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Guys
I have been around long enough and owned enough boats to know how the game is played..

I dont know all the *certified mechanics* in town so was wanting positive feed back on other reputable mechanics.
two responses provided the info I was looking for, thanks guys...

Meeks was used as an example because they are one of the premier Marine repair facilities in the Houston area and I am being charged 23.5% more than Meeks charges so I have to look at all available options to try and manage my out of pocket expenses...

no different than the car or the house.

if you have a certified Mercury Verado Mechanic that you want to recommend... post up.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Mercury Tech's*

In the San Antonio area, Mark Singleton at Sail And Ski is about the best Mercury tech In South Texas.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

thanks BP


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow need to raise our rates. We charge $95 an hour for working on engines that cost $200K.
Frigging outboard shops have it made. They charge more than we do, people bring the boat to them, you get to stand there and work on it instead of curled up in a ball with a hose clamp sliceing your back, one of your guys could completly destroy one and your out maybe $20K or less, and they pay for before they leave! Probably don't even have to pay outrageous insurance rates because the guys work "on the water"


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't mind paying extra than the average hourly rate if he's a good mechanic and doesn't try to rip you off. Just like auto mechanics, there are more of the unreputable ones around than the other. We haven't even talked about parts markups.


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

Usually around $85 here in the Houston/Galveston area.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*I second that*



bjd76 said:


> William Bowden 281-441-7788 Tell him Bruce sent you!


 I am a Master Auto tech and I can trust William with my boat's!! I have spent over $60,000 bucks at that shop and would'nt hesitate to take it back.:rybka: Just call William tell him AirbornXpress said Hi, cause my boat runs great


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Ditto on Bowden Kevin. Very trustworthy and do a great job. They do get pretty busy but they know their stuff. If you are in a bind, let me know. I have called in a few favors before. Heck, William is borrowing my Mercury laptop as we speak.


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

William at Bowden Marine fixed my port engine (225 Mercury Optimax) and it is now on tip-top shape. Now, I just need work on the star-burst side. =)


----------

